# Router vs jigsaw?



## scrapwoodscotty (May 3, 2012)

Beginning to start a shop. Total beginner, some basic power tools....(circular saw, cordless drill, recip, small cordless circular saw...) wondering if I should get a router or a jigsaw. And opinions on both. I really would like to start working on a workbench I have picked out. Simple starter. Which does require a router. Should I just go ahead and get a combo kit? Or would a stationary be enough for a beginner like me?


----------



## Jack142 (May 4, 2012)

*router or jig saw*

Hi Irish mike,

both are nice tool to own. If I had to own just one saw I would make it a jig saw. I have used my jig saw a lot over the years.
My vote is for a router because you said you need one for your first project.
Craftsman ( sears ) has a nice combo set for 110 bucks. 
Model # 27683. .... It is a fix and plunge combo router.
I just bought one after looking a lot of routers. I seem to use a router then not use it for a long time, and then use it again.
In building decks, storage units, greenhouse/ chicken coop and overall construction I only used the router once, but I did use the jig saw more.
My bet is you will get one tool and then later on the other, and then another and then another till you have a room full of tools.
Thats just the way it works :laughing:
good luck and enjoy


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

you dont say what your budget is but if youre going to be a good woodworker youll need good tools. 

id stay far away from anything craftsman except their wrenches etc that have lifetime warranty.

porter cable is the way to go with routers. most attachments are made to fit pc. go with the plunge router combo kit - you wont go wrong. i have 4 pc routers and never a problem. for a small trim router go with the bosch colt

as for your jigsaw i love my bosch. 

remember this----when it comes to woodworking , theres AlWAYS more than one way to do it. and that includes setting up a shop and choice of tools also.

im still updating my shop and moving things around as my woodworking changes with the years


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

bob sacamano said:


> you dont say what your budget is but if youre going to be a good woodworker youll need good tools.
> 
> id stay far away from anything craftsman except their wrenches etc that have lifetime warranty.
> 
> ...


\I agree with bob I would vote for router first, look on craigs list for a used jg saw, I don't use mine much, and usually it is not for fine cuts, so I don't need a high end jig saw. 
I have a c-man router and while the router itself is really nice, trying to find accessories sucks, everything on the craftsman brand is designed not to use factory standard so that you have to buy all c-man accessories.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Router First*

I would get a router first.
Jigsaws can be had most anytime for minimal costs.

I have two routers. One is a Skil (pawnshop special ) that works good. I use it for freehand stuff, takes 1/4 inch shank bits only.

My router table has a Hitachi M12V workhorse of a router. It can also be used as a handheld If I need to.

My opinion is that since you are just getting into making stuff, i would not venture off into alot of $$$$ on a router right away. Buy for what you need now and save some $$$ for a real nice setup later.

You may check CraigsList or local pawn shop for a deal.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

IrishMike said:


> Beginning to start a shop. Total beginner, some basic power tools....(circular saw, cordless drill, recip, small cordless circular saw...) wondering if I should get a router or a jigsaw. And opinions on both. I really would like to start working on a workbench I have picked out. Simple starter. Which does require a router. Should I just go ahead and get a combo kit? Or would a stationary be enough for a beginner like me?


Hi Mike - without a doubt go for the router kit. You will find you will need the plunge more than the fixed base and it's hard to find a decent router in plunge only trim until you get up to the big boys (3+ HP). You also want to try to get one with both 1/4" and 1/2" collets. Nothing wrong with the Craftsman, actually that craftsman that was referenced offers above table height adjustsments and bit changes. A large plus if you want to mount the fixed base in a table and use the plunge base for hand held. That way you just drop the motor out of the table and pop it in the plunge base and you're good to go. There are also other good brands, DeWalt, Hitachi, Bosch, Porter Cable, Milwaukee...... each with it's own fan club I may add.:smile:
For tools like a jig saw, I'd suggest checking out CPO.com or BigSkytool.com to see what the reconditioned market offers. Think used-with-a-warranty. I've had good luck with reconditioned. Sometimes not so good at first blush but I had someone to come back on to make things right. No such avenue with the used market, ie. Craigs list.
Good Luck:smile:


----------



## nelson529 (May 8, 2012)

If you look on craigslist like some else says you can get both daily cheap. I got a soil jigsaw and craftsman router both for $20. The sad thing is the router isn't a plunge but the base cam adjust


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It depends a lot on what you'll be doing, but for me a decent router would trump a jigsaw every time....it's the most versatile tool in my shop. I'd focus my energy and money on a router and some basic bits first.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

knotscott said:


> It depends a lot on what you'll be doing, but for me a decent router would trump a jigsaw every time....it's the most versatile tool in my shop. I'd focus my energy and money on a router and some basic bits first.


I agree. It all depends on the type of woodworking you plan on doing, i.e. small toys, furniture, home remodeling, etc. Tell us more of what you want to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

IrishMike said:


> Beginning to start a shop. Total beginner, some basic power tools....(circular saw, cordless drill, recip, small cordless circular saw...) wondering if I should get a router or a jigsaw. And opinions on both. I really would like to start working on a workbench I have picked out. Simple starter. Which does require a router. Should I just go ahead and get a combo kit? Or would a stationary be enough for a beginner like me?


If I never owned a jigsaw I would probable never miss it. 

A router is a must have.




f\George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

bob sacamano said:


> you dont say what your budget is but if youre going to be a good woodworker youll need good tools.
> 
> id stay far away from anything craftsman except their wrenches etc that have lifetime warranty.
> 
> ...



"id stay far away from anything craftsman except their wrenches etc that have lifetime warranty."

I completely disagree. Very, very few tools in my shop are not Craftsman. they are work fine with no problems.

Some of the best that you can get for the price.

Geoprge
"


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

The current Craftsman routers are one of the best value buys in all of tooldom, IMO.

I own two.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

cocheseuga said:


> The current Craftsman routers are one of the best value buys in all of tooldom, IMO.
> 
> I own two.


The current line of Craftsman routers does get largely good marks for value by users....maybe not top shelf for a professional, but capable and affordable to hobbyists and light users. I think it's silly to avoid an entire line of tools because of the brand name, including Craftsman...some of their tools are the same as many other brand names...you just need to be selective and know what you're getting. 

Sears definitely sells some junk, but they also sell some woodworking tools that are pretty good. You can't accurately summarize all Craftsman tools by grouping them into one category....they sell a broad range of tools to a broad market, and they're made by several different manufacturers. Sears is constantly changing their lineup. Once someone makes up their mind that an entire line of tools is junk because it carries a certain nameplate, they tend to put themselves into a situation where they disregard any of that company's new tool offerings that might actually be decent or improved, which leaves the person uninformed (but usually still spouting about things that no longer apply...sort of like complaining about Nixon.). Evaluate each tool on it's own merit, then call them as you see them regardless of the name tag....you'll stand a better chance of being accurate with an assessment whether it's a decent tool or a lousy one, but at least you'll know from current experience in each case.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Their two different types of tools, for two different types of jobs. Can't compare a router with a jigsaw. Getting a router depends on the type of work you plan in doing. Jigsaw for the quick and not so accurate cuts. Easy to find cheap at garage sales. JMO


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Their two different types of tools, for two different types of jobs. Can't compare a router with a jigsaw. Getting a router depends on the type of work you plan in doing. Jigsaw for the quick and not so accurate cuts. Easy to find cheap at garage sales. JMO


+1  100%

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Might as well get the Porter Cable. Go in debt! You will never regret it.

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Al B Thayer said:


> Might as well get the Porter Cable. Go in debt! You will never regret it.
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


Even if you do regret it, or sell all your tools, you'll at least get a fair price for the P.C.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> If I never owned a jigsaw I would probable never miss it.
> 
> A router is a must have.
> 
> ...


i feel the same way about radial arm saws.


----------



## Jack142 (May 4, 2012)

Its interesting listening to everybodys point of view, and everybody is right, per there perpective.
I researched routers and just bought the craftsman combo. 
I have a table and like the combo idea. 
Also, its my understanding that most routers or I should say router parts are made by the same company.
The craftsman looked and felt exactly like the Porter cable. 
at half the price.
In the past 4 years I have built a 44 by 16 ft deck a concrete patio and a chicken coop / greenhouse  12 ft by 16 ft.
I used the router a little bit, used my jig saw a lot more 
and used the dickens out of my craftsman radial arm saw. It was my workhorse.
I of course used my worm drive saw, my nailers, several rechargable drills etc 
I'm doing the kitchen now, and my table saw will be my main tool.
and talk about tools..... my saw is a Delta, it was my DADS... he built his house with it in 1950. Its 1/4 in steel not cast with a motor thats big about 24 in long and 18 inches high.
Its got some wear, but cuts true. 
I haven't done any boxes, toys, furniture etc in a long time.
So my uses are a bit different and tools a bit different.
I guess thats the main point of this tread
take care Jack


----------



## scrapwoodscotty (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. This forum I think is ginna be very helpful. In case you were wondering, I picked up a Bosch 2.25 hp variable fixed and plunge kit. 1617EVSTB


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Since a jigsaw can be obtained for $10-20 at most pawn shops and many a yard sale (or a cheapie from harbor freight) there's no reason you'd have to choose. 

I see you bought yourself a router. Good deal, they can be one of your most useful tools if you learn to use it to it's potential.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

IrishMike said:


> Thanks for all the responses. This forum I think is ginna be very helpful. In case you were wondering, I picked up a Bosch 2.25 hp variable fixed and plunge kit. 1617EVSTB


That's a good one too. You'll enjoy it.

Start saving up for the Bosch jigsaw. If you're going to spend money on one, that's one of the few to do it on.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Jack142 said:


> Also, its my understanding that most routers or I should say router parts are made by the same company.
> The craftsman looked and felt exactly like the Porter cable.
> at half the price.


Hi Jack - I don't know where you got that idea. Since Craftsman (Sears) has always been a retailer, never a manufacturer, all their power tools have been made by someone else. It could very well be that Porter Cable happened to have the contract to provide your particular router model, but, another Craftsman model is very likely to resemble a Ryobi, and another model a Milwaukee. What doesn't follow is that the Milwaukee would look like the Porter Cable which would likely happen if your statement were true.:smile:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

There is a reason C man is cheaper in cost. They are made cheaper. First place they save money is in the bearings. Then the plastic parts and thinner metal ones.

I have never seen a C man router that was close to PC. But hey. Post some pics or something.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I think knottscott pretty well summed it up in post 13:yes:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I have both but my vote is router - plunge and fix base combo. 

The router performs many more functions than a jigsaw. A properly accessorized router is a huge help.

I have the fixed/plunge router combo from bosch - the 1617 evs. I also have a dewalt palm router which I use mainly for edge work.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Al B Thayer said:


> There is a reason C man is cheaper in cost. They are made cheaper. First place they save money is in the bearings. Then the plastic parts and thinner metal ones.
> 
> I have never seen a C man router that was close to PC. But hey. Post some pics or something.


The last I knew, the current Cman routers are made by Chervon Power....but Lord knows things change faster than I can keep up! However, a few years ago Craftsman had a router made by Bosch that was a clone to the 1617....the bases were even interchangeable between the brands.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I wonder how many times this misinformation needs to be addressed.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

knotscott said:


> The last I knew, the current Cman routers are made by Chervon Power....but Lord knows things change faster than I can keep up! However, a few years ago Craftsman had a router made by Bosch that was a clone to the 1617....the bases were even interchangeable between the brands.


I was referring to Porter Cable when I typed PC. But okay. Cman and Bosch.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

